# My humble build



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Are rodents that big of an issue for you? haha.


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes they are actually, we often have beechmartens chewing up cables. One of them really "slaughtered" the insulation material in my engine bay.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bart said:


> Yes they are actually, we often have beechmartens chewing up cables. One of them really "slaughtered" the insulation material in my engine bay.


That sound like a pain in the dic


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

They are really cute though!


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Friday the car goes to the paint shop for some touch up om the rear bumper, including some plasti dip 

Going to look like this:









This would look cool on the rear bumper though... Since I already have some little blue accents troughout the car.









But the front end would look like a mess with the yellow license plate and the black plastic


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Who said these little culprits are color blind, chewed the heck out of all the green wires in an old vehicle left outside and green Christmas tree lights wire. Straw is another bad color. Claim dogs are color blind, but walk away from anything that is green, red is the best color, looks like meat.


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

I bought the Cruze from an inland captain, and unfortunately there was some damage from hoisting it on and off his ship:









So we went for a little trip to the paintshop! :th_salute:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like mine when I traded IT up for a Race Red Mustang !

Hey Nick how do ya keep them pesky critters away ?
Park in the Garage .


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good! I like the door lock trim!


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

Soo.... Where were we?

My first personal tryout with plastidip... Results: a somewhat reasonable smooth painted surface, and two weeks of scrubbing off droplets... ccasion14:




















Some more stuff from Aliexpress. *Does anyboady know how to buff out the scratches in the interior plastics?*:question:





















Also installed 4 LED spots underneath the dash. The lights have a 12v lighter plug with an on/off switch. I hooked up a 12v lighter plug to the fuse panel behind the left dash compartment, so I can swith everything on and off when opening the lid of the compartment. Also made sure that the cables that run from left to right underneath the dashboard won;t come too close to the heating conduits you see right above the piece of insulation foam.




















After yesterdays cleaning 
With the occasional bumpershine treatment to the plastic and plastidipped bits, plus some tireshine on the rubber as well



















Next, and probably last project will be red tinted tail lights. They're a "little bit" illegal where I live, since they're only allowed on US imported cars, but f*ck it haha. I don't think the cops will make a big fuss about it, I'll just have to take it off for the yearly inspection of our DMV-equivalent, just like I have to cover my yellow DRL...

I really wished for some nicer rims though, but with a baby on the way that will be the least of my worries!
*
The only thing I'm still looking for is new wheel center caps, preferrably alloy with black bowties, or black with silver bowties, 60mm diamter. Anybody know where to get them? Aliexpress doesn't give much result*


----------



## Ferrucci (Mar 28, 2016)

Door locks are nice little add ons


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

@ *Bart* 

Wow, ton of cool mods done to that Cruze, thanks a lot for sharing! You did a great job! 

Have you already found a cool tail light set for it?


----------



## Bart (Mar 10, 2015)

carid said:


> @ *Bart*
> 
> Wow, ton of cool mods done to that Cruze, thanks a lot for sharing! You did a great job!
> 
> Have you already found a cool tail light set for it?


I really like the Technostalgia sequential tail lights, but as I said, all-red is illegal in the Netherlands, the're only allowed on US imports. We must have orange/amber blinkers here.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

you did a great work on your car. it looks great! :goodjob:


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Another Dipper! Looks good! I love the blue dome light and door lock posts/retainers!!


----------

